# little creatures pale ale



## sboulton (11/12/02)

Guys could someone help me out with a recipe for a little creatures pale ale
,but i want to do a mini mash can someone help out?

simon


----------



## sboulton (14/12/02)

i am also after a recipe for pilsner Urquell 
anybody?  

simon


----------



## SIMO (17/12/02)

howd you get on with the private recipe i sent.

SiMoN


----------



## sboulton (18/12/02)

havent had a chance to do anything with recipe yet , am committed to getting my mini mash tech , rite just want to brew a couple of basic lagers , then a couple of ales ( just to get some stock up ) but rest assured i will try the pils urq recipe asap . ( this is the recipe you r talkin about ?) 
thanks for any info though , i just cant keep up with my ambitions when it comes to brewin  

due to end of school year and kids graduations etc.  


simon


----------



## dane (22/6/03)

bit of a bump here.....

Anyone got a good reciepe for Little Creature Pale Ale. I did a large batch awhile back - just using the Country Brewer reciepe - and it was great stuff. I am down to my last couple of bottles and wanted to bput another one on.

Just wonder what others reciepes people are using to see if I can make something even better?

If not I will be off to CB this week to pick up the goodies  

Top Drop


----------



## Doc (22/6/03)

There was a similar thread on craftbrewer a while back.
This article may help you.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## deebee (23/6/03)

There is a recipe on the grumpys forum: www.grumpys.com.au. Do a search under "Partial mash & a hop question". It uses a mash of 1kg pale malt, a 1.5 tin of LME, a grumpys boston cream masterbrew, bittered with cascade and brewed with a Wyeast American Ale 11.

The Boston Cream masterbrew with some cascade is very LCPAish.


----------



## PostModern (24/6/03)

I made one with Crystal Malt, LME, Cascade Hops and White Labs California Ale. Needed a little longer than most in the bottle due to a recipe conversion error I made, but all in all tasted pretty good. Reminds me, I should bottle the Rogers clone I have going.


----------



## big d (24/6/03)

hi all
last time in perth i never tried the rogers beer.i will be in perth around sept/oct and will try this beer.in the mean time those that have tried it is it any good.i love the lcpa.

cheers
big d B)


----------



## PostModern (2/7/03)

I brewed my "clone which is not a clone" based on my tasting of LCPA and the stock of ingredients I had. I tried a Rogers for the first time while my batch was brewing  I just made a batch of ale with pale LME, Pale Chocolate Malt, Crystal Malt and some Caramunich Malt, hopped with cascade. Racked my brew yesterday, tastes OK. 

Rogers is not bad, an interesting quirky beer, but not necessarily a "great" beer.


----------



## deebee (2/7/03)

BigD, 

When you come to Perth go and have a meal at the brewery in Freo and drink it on tap then take a box home. Food is pretty good if a little dear, but the beer is great and the setting is good too, casual Freo vibe, sitting under fermenters... They have Rogers, LCPA and a pilsener on tap. The pale ale is the best for mine. The draught is different to the bottles, perhaps less hoppy but still lovely.

If I have to drink medium strength, Rogers is hands down my favourite at the moment. 3.8% but still full bodied, in a similar style to the pale ale.


----------



## Gough (2/7/03)

Had my first ever bottle of the Rogers' tonight. I've been a fan of the Pale Ale for a while but never had a chance to try the Rogers' until tonight. Not a bad drop. I think the lower alcohol is actually a good thing. I agree with you though, the Pale Ale is the way to go. One of my top 5 Aussie beers.

Gough


----------



## Goat (2/7/03)

BigD - while you are here (Perth/Freo) go to Clancy's (in Freo) - it has a couple of other local brews from the Inchant Brewery as well as HoeGaarden etc...
Goat


----------



## big d (3/7/03)

thanks goat
i will head down that way and check them out :chug: 

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (26/7/03)

heres my lastest all grain lcpa its still in the making and always getting better although not an exact clone its unreal and will get better especially now i have chinnook hops.this one is all cascade
for a mini mash just swap 2 kg of pale malt for 1.5kg coopers light extract.
and 1kg for dme although the dme will take to much away from the specialty malts flavour in that it adds a very sweet taste.so just convert it as you wish. 

4.5 pale malt

200g amc dark crystal this ones much darker than lcpa so 40 to 60l crystal is recomended for more of a clone

450g cara pils

250g munich malt

250g wheat (actuall lcpa only uses 4 malts)

40 g cascade 60 mins i believe lcpa is chinnook here

1/2 oz " " 15 mins 

1/2 oz " " 10 mins 

1 oz " " 5 mins

1 oz " " 1 min



ive got about 6 or 7 of these recipes if anyone wants

it started has 5 kg pale 
200 caramunich
200 dark crystal

21 g northern brewer 60 mins

1 oz cascade 10 mins

1 oz cascade 1 min

thats wyeast 1056 or 1272


----------



## big d (26/7/03)

gday jayse
let all know how the beer turns out using the chinhook hops.they will be in my next order
cheers
big d B)


----------



## kingoftheharpies (27/7/03)

Dont use Chinook hops if you can help it. They are quite funky and not very pleasant. Use Centennial instead. They have a REALLY nice bitter-sweet citrusy, piney thing going on and are awsome for any US pale ale or US IPA.


----------



## jayse (27/7/03)

jeez "funky unpleasant" really oh!! oh well!!

well i guess ill have to find that out for myself i brought a 1/2 a kilo of the chinook hops to do these beers after reading good things about them.and lcpa taste great which uses them.

iam sure ill still be able to get a awsome result with them. 


oh theres a mistake in that recipe if you want to do extract with only a 1kg pale malt mash it should be something like 
swap 3.5kg of pale malt for 1.5kg coopers light extract.
and 750kg dme.
anyway it depends on high bigger mash you want to do so convert how you wish i never really try to hit extact starting gravities.although i will be one day. cant wait for my designing great beers book.


----------



## Rod (27/7/03)

I made a little creatures clone from a recipe in TCB

BlackRock Colonial Lager , Ultrabrew , 200g Crystal grain steeped,40g Cascadesteeped

Tasted it last night after 8 weeks in the bottle , a real nice drop 

like Little creatures , I don't know did not have one to taste compare 

Plenty of hops though

worth a try


----------



## big d (27/7/03)

i will still give chinook hops a go as without trying it i cant give an accurate appraisal.as they say you will never never no without trying.i may even love them.

cheers
big d B)


----------



## kook (27/7/03)

jayse said:


> well i guess ill have to find that out for myself i brought a 1/2 a kilo of the chinook hops to do these beers after reading good things about them.and lcpa taste great which uses them.


 Spot on.

Chinook pellets for bittering, and direct imported cascade flowers for flavour/aroma. They have very strict quarentine procedures too. The hopback has to be isolated, hops go in straight from sealed bag, hops come out and are burnt. Quarentine has to inspect it all too!

They actually use a total of 5 malts by the way. Base pale malt, and 4 specialtys.


----------



## jayse (28/7/03)

thanx kook you seem to have inside information their cool.anymore insights???

i just use american cascade plugs in my hop back.(they dont come out burnt though)ived wonder what happens with there hop flowers how did you know that.

i thought i read on their site they use four malts , i also read somewhere they use hallertau. which i thought might be the last boil additions

i figure then they use pale malt,wheat malt,40-60Lcrystal malt,cara pils(or cara munich) and munich malt any ideas anyone or actually do you know.

its easier to try and copy this than snpa which ive never tasted. is it close to that or different? ive been using the snpa recipes and write ups for ideas.iam not exactlly cloning it though i use darker crystal malt, cara aroma which is more like 120L so mine wouldnt even fit in the style, if it were judged that is.

are the lc guys on the forum.you could give us hardcore mashers some things to play around with.surely they have popped in here.there aussie brewers after all


----------



## kook (28/7/03)

I only know what I've picked up from talking to people who've been on tours etc. I really should get down there sometime and go on a tour myself. 

The hop flowers dont come out of the hopback burnt by the way. They exit the hopback in a sterile enviroment, then are incinerated(sp?) for quarentine purposes. Hop flowers cannot normally be imported, but due to the strict procedures LC use they have a permit to use them.

The website actually states they use an ale malt high in nitrogen (12%), and 4 specialty malts (torrified wheat, kibbled wheat and two unknown malts).

They use hallertau in rogers according to the website, but not in LCPA as far as I know.

I've never tried SNPA, but talking to people who have, its more amber than LCPA, and has a smoother hop bitterness (probably due to perle being used rather than chinook).


----------



## jayse (28/7/03)

hops come out and are burnt of course stupid me.

anyway i might go the imc traditional pale ale malt then next time and use less crystal malts.torrified wheat, kibbled wheat dont know anything about them.next research project i guess.cant find any technical specs on imc malts anywhere been searching for 1/2 hour might have to email them.possibly could be this malt they use.

ill get perle rhizomes next year.been hanging to use them havent been able to get them.been using northern brewer for bittering with fairly good results but gone of them a bit now.

ive used imc pale ale malt in these beers before but havent got the right balance yet its a good malt to use all by it self. and gives the right colour ,sweetness and body.
not the best head retention so far though.so thats where the wheat comes in.and cara munich or carapils.also has'nt quite got that extra refreshing quality.

next one also i think ill go all hallertau for flavour additions and cascade only in the hop back.chinnook to 45 ibu .what is lcpa ibu???

mines not gunna be a clone most are even better i dont have to answer to lion nathan or CUB one of them owns half their company so their beers are proberly gunna slowly get less and less craft brew like and more commercial.dread the day.but i think it may already be happening.

keep the lcpa thread alive. are you there lcpa guys or what about the mountain goat guys you must have stubbled across these forums???


----------



## big d (29/7/03)

im still here jayse.just waiting for my secondary to finish to cold condition then will be trying my first partial mash boston cream bag extra cascade hops plus a bit extra in the secondary.reckon it will be even better than an lcpa but then again i am biased towards my own brews.
will be in perth in sept so will venture to lcpa brewery and see what i can come up with.
will also be hunting down as many micro brews as i can find.including mountain goat.

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (29/7/03)

YEAH YOULL LOVE THE GOATS the hightail ale i like even better than lcpa
put together a recipe today its gunna be strong

5.5 kg pale ale malt

1 kg pale malt

220 g munich malt

220 g cara aroma

300 g wheat

FWH 20 g hallertau

28 g chinnook whole boil 55 IBU

20 g hallertau 15 mins

20 g hallertau 10 mins

2 oz cascade 5 - 1 min


mash 69c-70c

hop back cascade plugs sh*t loads

make it up on tuesday might put the second runnings in a different patrial mash brew theresz heaps of grain there its for 20l

looking at getting the torrified and kibbled wheat the torrified is puffed wheat for head retion dont know how much to use


----------



## big d (29/7/03)

1/2 your luck jayse.im wanting to full mash one day but i will learn to crawl before i can walk.also i have the large problem of freighting everything here and it can get hefty also if im missing a small ingredient its not like i can pop down to the local hbs and grab it.

cheers
big d B)


----------



## deebee (29/7/03)

Big D,

I'm about to start my second real go at the LCPA style using Boston Cream bag and extracts tonight.

600g DME 
1.5kg tin of light malt
boston cream bag
35 IBUs of cascade
another 20g late addition of cascade
Safale s33 (I used Thames Valley Wyeast last time and still have some but been having troubles with stuck ferment and thought I would try something different)

The last one I did is going real quick. One day I will get off my skinny white arse and do a partial mash. In the meantime I'm in extract heaven with brews like this one.

I would appreciate your views on your partial mash version and thoughts on how to make it more like LCPA. Let us know.

(Drinking marston's pedigree masterbrew as I type - bloody bewdiful!)


----------



## Jazman (29/7/03)

db forget the dm malt ext use the 1.5kg coopers pale lme and i would use 2.75 kg of pale malt 250 grm wheat malt ( mashed) in stead of the b/c cream bag and hop with cascade but find the total ibus you need


jayse i v been told by the monk just use wheat malt (grain) and give a better and rounds the beer of better so im doing with my lawnmower beer


----------



## GMK (29/7/03)

Jayse,

I like your recipee.

Ever thought of leaving the cascade out in the boil and adding it in the secondary.

IMO - adding 2 oz of hops for the last couple of mins is not that value for money use of hops.

Could use less and get more from them in the secondary.

Just throwing out the idea....


----------



## jayse (29/7/03)

jazman do you mean instead of the torrified wheat.thats what ill do this time

i dont want to use too much wheat just around 5% i want it to be crystal clear and found with single infusion mashing the beers dont clear or have a haze with to much wheat even after months of cold conditioning.

with the second runnings (the last 4 litres from the sparge) iam thinking of using a hopped can maybe coopers draught and a oz of cascade on the end.just for some guzzling beer.


----------



## deebee (30/7/03)

Jazman, no doubt you are right and I will cut and paste your idea into my recipes collection because this is a style I love to drink and will experiment with in the future.

For the time being, my main problem is that I am an Extremely Lazy Bastard and cannot be buggered with a partial mash yet. Still a beginner really and trying to get the little things right before I venture out into uncharted waters. If I can make another beer like the last LCPA copy (very similar extract recipe) I will be smiling...  

An easier variation would be to add some specialty grains to the extracts. Any suggestions?


----------



## jayse (30/7/03)

cara munich mate buy heaps and save you can put it in everything at 200-250g get to know it youll be using it forever and the much darker caraaroma lovely for these beers nowhere the pale color of lc but awesome use one or the other for your first few brews then brew how ever you want.


----------



## Vindaloo (30/7/03)

Off topic a little, but i seriously can not understand what all the hoo-ha about LCPA is. I have drunk quite a bit of it in my time, being a Perth native, but I have to say that for the money that it costs it is an amazingly uninspiriing and over rated beer. Rogers even more so. 

Don't get me wrong, it's nothing close to EB or VB, but why anyone would pay more than $15 a six pack for it is beyond me. That being said, fair go to the brewery, it's great to see a WA based business doing so well, it's just that personally I can't understand why everyone raves about the beer they make. I'd much prefer to drink the Guilford Porter stuff, or anything from KK's. 

Really, I'm not a grumpy bastard.  

Vindaloo.


----------



## Gough (30/7/03)

Never tried the 'Guildford porter' - not sure if we can get it over here - and I kind of agree with you concerning the Roger's, but the LCPA is IMO one of Australia's top beers. I don't _like_ paying more than $15 a sixie for it but will do so on special occasions 'cause I think the beer's worth it.

Ah the wonderful world of brewing and subjectivity...

Gough

(also not a grumpy bastard  )


----------



## deebee (30/7/03)

There's no accounting for taste (especially mine) but I love the stuff. I have a single stub every Friday arvo at work, buy the odd six pack for home and occasionally go the brewery for a bite and a beer. I also love the extract version I made from a recipe on grumpys and using one of their masterbrew bags. 

Keep meaning to try that Guildford Porter but haven't seen it yet. too much beer at home to drink.

Jayse thanks for the cara munich tip, mate. If i buy a kilo or two, how long will it stay fresh in the frig?


----------



## big d (30/7/03)

gday deebee
my first partial mash is still not complete( still in secondary ) but went as follows.
mashed 1 kg pale malted grain for 1 1/4 hours in small esky.worked well.
sparged result into brew pot with 2 litres hot water.used s/s mesh strainer.
boiled result for 1 hour.at 1/2 hour mark added 30 grams cascade pellets and 1.5 kg tin of coopers lme.
at the 50 minute mark added boston cream bag and continued boil as per bag instructions.
couldnt get wyeast 1277 american ale 2 so was recomended wyeast 1968 special london esb by grumpy thomas so will see how it goes.
racked at day 3 and dry hopped 20 grams cascade into secondary.
its still bubbling so will have to wait until finished so can cold condition and bottle a few to try as she goes.
will keep you up dated as time goes by but as an indication the airlock aromas are the grouse.

cheers
big d B)


----------



## Jazman (30/7/03)

> jazman do you mean instead of the torrified wheat.thats what ill do this time




yes jayse thats what it thought mind you im still learning a lot 


trying the guilford porter tmorrow my local haverst have it they also sell brewcraft (yuk)

trying soon msb two row lager just one can and maybee using wyeast2206 and dry hop with saaz plugs


----------



## jayse (30/7/03)

YEAH IVE GOT TO USE THAT YEAST BEFORE THE WINTER IS OUT.


the torrified wheat is for head retention which is why i use malted wheat still want to try the difference though.maybe it is cleaner less likely to cause haze i have no idea though.

specking of porter have an empty glass here.
marge beer me.


----------



## jayse (31/7/03)

vindaloo
your not alone with your thoughts on LCPA.i know barmen with no idea about beer that think its absolutly shocking.then theres the craft brewers who go on about it being out of balance (actually the style is meant to be balanced more towards the hops and bitterness anyway)and then theres the brewers who are so 'cool' they will knock it simply because their so 'cool'.i hope thats not you.or is it because the beer giants own half the company you say their beers are not up to scatch and are purely only another aussie beer thats it.
you dont mention much about its complexity just its over rated so because every one likes it your to cool for it.
i have paid twice as much for beer much more uninspiriing.
do you not think it is a complex beer?


----------



## sboulton (28/10/04)

okay Im back.....

i have found and tried a recipe this all happened a while ago ...anyway.

extract recipe lil critters
Malt

3kg Dry Extra Light Extract

25 grams Crystal Malt 140 EBC

Hops

40 grams Cascade pellets 5.7% AA boiled for 60 minutes

40 grams Cascade pellets 5.7% AA boiled for 15 minutes

25 grams Cascade pellets 5.7% AA boiled for 1 minute
20 grams Cascade pellets 5.7% AA dry hopped in primary fermenter

Yeast english ale yest ( cant remember which one sorry )


Boil 10 liters of extract for 60 minutes adding first hops at start of boil. Add grains to boiling water and sit for 20 minutes then add to boil. Dry hop with 20 grams in primary fermenter.
(also the cascade i sourced was 7% AA not 5.7% as recipe states)

so far this all looks good and semi like I know wat Im doin huh?....
oh fools.....
method I followed , after cleaning and sterilizing the usual stuff implements etc.. hot day ... better have a beer .. , have beer ...have beer .... mmm its hot, oh look more beer ...now lets start boil ....40 gramms ....mmm yeah handfull looks right.....oh look my glass has emptied itself .. must be a leak ...drink beer ...drink beer ....drink beer ....wife has wandered into kitchen looks worridly in my direction , must need more beer ...drink drink ..wats that noise ..o the timer .. i know it means somethin...drink beer .. add more hops ...(scoops handfull of pellets ...yeah thats good) throw pellets in ....bloody glass its still leaking ..drink beer ...where is that recipe ...oooo the stereo ..MUSIC!!! drink beer .......ahh recipe (head banging by this stage) add final hops yeah another quality calculation ( handfull of pellets quickly chucked at pot for final min) now where did i put that beer ...  

anyway you get the picture , i bottled this brew and about 8 wks later i tastsed it and it was very strongly hopped to say the least well i left it for another further 3 months and one warm day remembered it .....well mamma !!! IT WAS BEAUTIFUL!
I even took a bottle to a mates place in Melb. he also commented on wat a fine drop it was ...very much lil creatures pa ...of course he then eagerly asked the question..... how do I ?...... well after i explained the complicated procedure ..him laffing his arse off by this stage 
now there are none left .... <_< 

mmm time to 
wheres that beer ... let me think now ....was it drink drink drink ....
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JFF (14/11/04)

I do mini mashes almost exclusively at the moment and think it is a great way for relatively new all grainers to gain experience. Anyway, I tried a bottle that I discovered in the shed yesterday and thought it was a pretty good drop. I went back through my notes and had it marked as an LCPA clone. 

Now, I don't know how close a clone it is, but it is a good drop. I can almost guarantee that the recipe would have had a large input / inspiration from Jayse and Jazman (as most of my initial brews have). So thanks to those guys again.

Anyway .. the specs go like this ...
For 11 Ltrs post boil ....

Trade Ale 2.2kg
Munich 0.44 Kg
Cara Munich 0.11Kg
Wheat 0.11Kg

Hops
Cascade 15g @ 60
5 @ 15
5 @ 5

OG 1.046/1.054 (pre/post boil)
IBU 28.7

Yeast 1056

Now I don't recell ... but if anyone is plugging the specs into promash ... I may well of worked this out on 65% efficency (which is what I was getting at the time) But I am relying on memory here.(Bad notes ... bad boy)

My notes indicated that it only got a week CC'ing, but it has had a few moonths in the bottle "lost" in the shed. As I said, not a bad drop.

Hope this helps.
Cheers
JFF


----------



## morry (5/12/04)

Sboulton, did you mean 250g of crystal malt? Or was it really 25g? Im planning on doing an APA soon so this might be the go. 
Cheers
Sean


----------

